# Does anyone know what's become of Olney Saddlery?



## its_noodles (1 February 2013)

Hello everyone,

I wonder if anyone knows what's happened to the old Olney Saddlery at the Market Place in Olney, Bucks? 

I know Derby House bought it at some point and I also heard DH has closed all shops apart from one not long ago. I bought some very nice leather boots and breeches from them about 10 years ago on my way up North but have never had an opportunity to visit them since. My last impression was a charming 3-story shop full of characters. I am just wondering what's become of it now? 

Could someone lives in Olney please update? May be attaching some pics? 

Much appreciated.


----------



## Riz (2 February 2013)

Sadly it is now a Costa coffee with flats above it.....i worked in Olney until last week. Such a shame-Olney saddlery was lovely. Derby House was ok but it didn't have the same charm. I thought it awful that the town council allowed a coffee chain like that to move in. I can think of several little tea shops just in the market square alone!


----------



## its_noodles (3 February 2013)

Many thanks, Riz. I remembered the charming building full of characters. It's a real shame. I used to like the place.


----------



## WhiteRum (1 May 2013)

Sadly it is now a Costa Coffee, however there is a new Equestrian company in Olney, www.countryandstable.com (Country and Stable of Olney). They are into the same sorts of products by the looks of it. You should see the packaging too, very impressive!


----------

